# Paint recommendations in SWFL



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

My skiff is currently here: www.sarasotacustomboatworks. Lots of small repairs, new nonskid, and full paint. I'll let you know in a couple weeks.


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

Cool thanks


----------

